# Weird-Oh's Goose



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello all,
There have been four movies that really made an impression on me when I was younger. For me these movies all changed the way I judged other movies in those genres. The first was The Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger. This was my first stop motion movie. Then came Star Wars, I was hooked from the opening scene. Indiana Jones was pretty much my favorite for action and adventure. Then late one night I happened on a movie called Mad Max. Apocalyptic wastelands of the future would never be the same.
There was a character in the movie that was called Jim Goose, he was a cop that rode a motorcycle.
http://www.madmaxmovies.com/mad-max/mad-max-cars/goose-kawasaki-z1000/index.html
I recently picked up a Davey the way out cyclist, Weird-Oh’s kit:








As usual with the Weird-Oh’s kits, what you actually get doesn’t look as cool as the box top painting. Sooo, I decided to make it into a Weird-Oh’s Goose kit.
I started by chopping the head off the kit. After that I chopped the top of the hat off so that I could sculpt a helmet: 








The mouth has very little detail, just a couple of top teeth. You can see inside the head because it is just a big open space. I added some teeth to the bottom and closed in the open area with some sheet styrene. I used some Bondo to make some texture inside the mouth. I made a monster Uvula so that there would be something to fill in the space:








While that was drying I started on the motorcycle. I had to make this:








Into a representation of a KZ1000. I started by chopping away everything that did not look like a KZ:








Then I started adding parts from my spare parts bin. Keep in mind that it is a Weird-oh’s kit and doesn’t have to look exactly the part:
















This is the rear fairing roughed out of sheet styrene:








So far this was all pretty easy. I am not looking forward to making the 2 large clear pieces for the kit. The helmet visor and the fairing windscreen.
Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Keep a-goin'. It'll be interesting to see how this turns out.

Davey and Digger were my two favourite Weird-ohs kits.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Frankie Boy, I will be interested to see how this turns out too.
I was able to work on it a little today.
The head is back on the body. It was placed at an angle because I am going to have him leaning into a curve at a ridiculously high speed. Some aluminum foil was used to fill in the space on his head to save on Aves:








The first layer of Aves applied for the helmet:








While that is curing, it’s back to the bike. The tail piece is just about there:








The tail piece added and a new tank for the bike. It’s starting to look a little more like a KZ:









Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Love what you're doing with Davey, and the bike. Too cool, the parts you added/changed on the bike engine-- it's looking great!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

looks pretty god .can't wait to see the finished kit


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks,
It is pretty rough right now. I have been resculpting the jacket and trying to work on the front fairing. What a pain.
Els


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello all,
It’s been a while since I posted on this.
I made some progress with Goose’s jacket and helmet. I ground away all the old pockets, etc from the jacket and re-sculpted the collars. I also cut the legs and bent the knees so that he would be able to put his feet on the rear sets:
















I did some more work on the bike. The kit comes with one exhaust. The KZ has two, so I cut the kit exhaust in half. For the second exhaust I used some coat hanger wire for the pipe:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I also started on the front fairing. The fairing was first roughed out of card stock, I like to use for sale signs because it’s a lot of styrene for a little money:
















Then I put a few layers of Aves and Bondo to fill it out: I will use my Dremel and files to final shape it. It is probably not the easiest/best way to do this, but it is the only way I know how to do it:








I also went to the local arts and craft store today to buy some stuff to start making the base:








Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm intrigued by what you're planning on doing here. But in all honesty, things are still a little too rough for me to get a clear picture of where all this is headed. 

... but I am certainly awaiting the next instalment!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Frankie Boy,
Rough is a nice way to say it. Every time I pick it up I have an "Oh man, what have I gotten myself into?" moment. I am getting close to the point where I can start smoothing thing out. I hope...
Els


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Els, I didn't realize this was you when I started reading. This should be a cool build although I doubt half of it will be the original model as most will be your own creation. I'll keep peeking in as you proceed. Have you been to any meetings of IPMS Spacecoast lately? That last one I went to didn't have to many guys there like I remember from years past. Is that normal these days or was that just and odd meeting? And I was a half hour late as well.

Bob K.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

I've used the 'For Sale' signs myself. Like you say, a good, plentiful supply of styrene for pretty cheap. Build looks like it's still happening. Don't worry about those *"...Oh no!..."* moments-- comes with the creative territory Looking forward to seeing it come together. The dual exhaust looks really good:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Els said:


> For the second exhaust I used some coat hanger wire for the pipe...


With regards to diameter, that looks like a pretty close match to the kit's original exhaust pipe. I don't think anyone would notice when looking at the finished build.

As far as "easiest/best/only way to do it" and "What have I gotten myself into?", that's all part of the fun of doing things like this! Making it up as you go, trial and error, learning from what works and what doesn't, pushing yourself to go outside of your "comfort zone"--it doesn't get any better than that! And you'll take what you've learned from this experience and use it on every subsequent kit you build. What a great hobby this is!

I'm not a _Mad Max_ fan, so I'm not overly familiar with the motorcycle you're basing this on. But I like the direction you're taking and I'm looking forward to seeing your continued progress!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody.
Bob, there are usually more poeple at the meetings. I probably will not be able to attend for a couple of months, my son has soccer practice on Tuesdays now.
Zombie 61, you are right. It is nice to get off the beaten path once in a while. There is a picture of the motorcyle in the link I put in my first post if you are curious.
I was able to sneak in an hour or so to work on this today.
Here is the front fairing after the first round of sanding. I will have to put more putty and shape it up a bit more but it is starting to come around:








Since it is only September and the stores are already putting Christmas stuff out, I picked up a clear tree ornament to use for the helmet visor. I used my Dremel and ground one side down until it fit:








Here it is temporarily taped to the helmet to see what it looks like:
















The base was also started. I cut the wood to make a box and filled it with Styrofoam:








My wood working skills are practically non existant, but I think it will be Ok after I stain it tomorrow. Then terrain/road will be added.
Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

*Coming right along Els!* Great job on the visor. Most 'regular' people would never guess it's from a Christmas tree ornament. Actually looks like it was made for 'Goose':thumbsup:


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW i love these kits and your taking this one to a whole new place GREAT work


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks,
I haven't had a lot of time to work on this lately. The base is about 85% complete now.








I have also done about 5 more rounds of puttying and shaping the front fairing but I didn't take any pics.
Els


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: on that base! *Looks perfect!*


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Schwinnster.
I had a little time today to get a bit done.
The front fairing/forks were epoxied to the body of the motorcycle. It still needs more smoothing but it is getting pretty close:








It is time to start the clear parts for the fairing. The first one that I made was the front head light. I bought a package of wood doodads at the local arts and crafts store that looked about the right size. Then some plastic (blister from son’s Hotwheels) was heated over the stove. After it was heated, the wood part was pressed into it:








After trimming, I have a headlight cover, I hope…








I also started painting Goose. I looked for goose eyes in the internet and found some that were blue, so that is what I am going with. This is only the first few layers. He will eventually be more monsterly.








Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

That fairing looks fantastic! And the overall look of the bike, the homemade headlight, preliminary paint work on Goose; great work!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks,
I was able to make up the handlebars/instrument cluster today. There isn't much to it but I can't put the arms on Goose until this is installed.








A little more painting was done on Goose. I also made the shoulder pads and boots out of Aves.








Thanks for looking, let me know what you think
Els


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Els, that's coming along great! Thanks for your comments on my fink project, believe it or not, I wasn't aware of your biker dude until after starting mine, guess great minds do think alike and that Davy Werd-oh is just too suited for customizing. Anyway, I 'm really digging where you're going with him, I'm a fan of the Mad Max series also. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job on Goose's face! He looks good-- _ugly_, but *good-ugly*:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Els, very creative so far and looking veryyyyyy good. I'll have to plan on attending a local meeting when you bring him in for show and tell. Just let me know when.

Bob K.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I love these step by steps!! Great work!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody.
OKCMike, looks like we have our own modifying Davey group build. I'm a Rat Fink fan to, so I can't wait to see how yours turns out.
I thought that I was just about done modifying the figure but when I tried to put him on the bike today, he was way to tall. I had to chop the legs again and reposition them.
Els


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Els said:


> .
> I thought that I was just about done modifying the figure but when I tried to put him on the bike today, he was way to tall. I had to chop the legs again and reposition them.
> Els


Yeah, seems to happen every time. I had to go the other way and make the legs longer, so I gave'em taller boots! :freak:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I finally made some time last night to work on this a little.
After searching the net, I was able to get enough reference material to make up a decal sheet for the bike and goose.








Here is the bike painted up with the decals added. I made the goose patch and MFP badge oversize because it is a Wierd-Oh.
















I also finished painting Goose but I didn't take any pictures. It took me a long time to get his helmet visor mounted. I didn't have any fast acting epoxy, so it was a pain in the a$$. I need to finish up that seam and he will be done.
Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, it's lookin' friggin great! Can't wait to see the finished job.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Mike,
I am just about finished with Goose. I just have to add some hair.
























Because of his pose, it is hard to prop him up to take pictures.
Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

He looks great Els. Especially when you know he was pretty much your creation. Great detailing and the veins on his head and the blood shot eyeballs are outstanding. Most excellent job.

Bob K.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Like rkoenn stated, Most excellent man! I love the extent you went to in detailing the figure and your color palette for the fleshtones are wonderful, very striking. Now, get him on that crotch rocket! lol


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks.
Because of the way I moded the bike it is pretty delicate. The figure is top heavy because of all the putty I used on it. There is no good way to run a pin up throught he bike into the figure to mount it on the base.
So, I have decided to strengthen the bike by adding epoxy smoke to the bottom.








I think that I can mount the figure to the base and put a screw through the epoxy smoke to hold it on the base. It will truly suck if I went to all the trouble to make this thing and cannot put it on the bike.
Els


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Els, Can you fill in the area under the seat with aves? If so you could anchor both to the body and the shocks using pins to strengthen and hold them. Just trying to give ya ideals! I filled about 1/4 of an inch of my figures pants and pinned him to the seat and also filled the tires and pinned to base. He's gonna look really cool, I know you'll figure something out man.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I am coloring this one done.
I went from this:








To this:








































I don't like the name plate that I made for it that much, I may try and do something different with that later. I was trying to make it kind of cartoonish, but I think it is to much.
Thanks for looking, and I appreciate all the comments along the way.
Els


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic creation Els. Love the theme, coloring, details, the whole kit 'n kaboodle. But I do agree about the name tag. It looks like something from the mid-'60s bubble gum dance shows.

Bob K.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Cool lookin' lil dude, great work man! I really like the helmet/visor you made for him, all the details are good though. I'm kinda neutral about the sign. I do like how you put it on a scroll.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree-- *great work! * 

I also agree with you Els, about the sign..... Maybe take a cue from the movie? Use an old fender, or piece of sheet metal siding off a building? Something like that-- even hand paint the words on it and just lean it (attach it) against the base? 

Be *very* cool if 'someone' made a whole bunch of kits like this from the Mad Max movies:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

AWESOME!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody.
I couldn't take the name plate anymore. Everytime I looked at it, I swear that I heard circus clown music.
Schwinnster, I like your idea about using some plastic that looked like old siding. I went to the LHS to check out the sheet styrene, but they didn't have anything good.
I used Power Point to make a picture from the movie of the real Goose blasting down the highway semi transparent. Then put the words over that. Still not totally happy but at least the clown music has gone away. So here is Goose 2.0








Els


----------

